# Novice Three-Day Clinic



## boc123 (Apr 6, 2004)

Combine any of our lake classes with two consecutive days on the river.
Our three day clinic combines any of our Lake Clinics with any two days on the River. (Please refer to our Complete Novice Lake Clinic and our Novice River Clinic descriptions). The three day clinic provides a complete introduction to kayaking and saves you money. To receive the Three Day Clinic price you must sign up for a lake clinic and two days on a river trip at the same time. The lake clinic date must proceed the river trip.
3 Day Clinic Cost:
$299.00 
Gear Rental Package: 
$60.00 
3-Day Package Deal: Sign up for one of these river trips at the same time as any of our lake classes and save $29.00!
Novice Follow-Up River Clinics
This is the natural progression from a Novice River Clinic, or for those who have mastered class II water.

We will spend two days on the river refining and improving your newly acquired skills. This clinic will be on on class II and III water. We will practice scouting from shore, boat scouting, eddy hopping, small hole and wave surfing, combat rolls, and reading moving water. We will challenge you with harder moves while on easier water. The exact location of this clinic will be determined by river levels at the time of your clinic. Possible rivers include the Crystal, Roaring Fork and the Colorado.
Glenwood Canyon 2-Day (9am-4pm): 
Apr 29 - Apr 30, 06
May 13 - May 14, 06
May 28 - May 29, 06
Jun 03 - Jun 04, 06
Jun 17 - Jun 18, 06
Jul 02 - Jul 03, 06
Jul 15 - Jul 16, 06
Jul 29 - Jul 30, 06
Aug 12 - Aug 13, 06
Aug 26 - Aug 27, 06
Sep 03 - Sep 04, 06

Cost: $229.00 
Gear Rental Package: $40.00


----------

